# Fred Bear Whitetail Hunter?



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Just finished fixing up my 14 year old nephews Fred Bear Whitetail Hunter that he got for Chirstmas. I wouldn't mind adding one to my collection does anyone have one that they would mind selling? 

Thanks, 

Fulldraw


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I have one that I bought new sometime in the mid 70s with a quiver and arrows that I may sell, if you're still looking. I figured that by now, you may have had several bites.


----------

